# My First Submission



## Riano (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey there ! this is a shot from a rather spontaneous photoshoot.. during my first experience at the studio in college.. (with lights and everything ).. i got my friend to put her son on a chair and took a few pics.. i think i like this one the best! 

Feedback would be super.. even Crits


----------



## JonK (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I think it's maybe in the wrong section...more than just a snapshot IMO.

very nice lighting Riano and the compsition is not bad. I think I would have liked to see his other hand in the shot and I'm kind of curious as to what all that gear is strapped to his body....looks like he jus dropped in from a bit of skydiving 
Beautiful tone to the image and nice exposure.
Film or digital? I'm gonna guess digital or larger format film camera.

anyway..those are my thoughts. 
Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Riano (Dec 15, 2005)

wow! thanks for your comments  it is digital  

He had just come in with his mother and there was no time to waste, like a lion hunting its pray! lol 

i have a question though.. what is IMO !? im not used to these shortened terms, i figured out TPF though


----------



## JonK (Dec 15, 2005)

IMO = in my opinion.  you'll get the hang of it


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 15, 2005)

cute kid - nice shot!


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 20, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Well I think it's maybe in the wrong section...more than just a snapshot



I'll second that.  Nice shot!

Pete


----------



## Chiller (Dec 20, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Well I think it's maybe in the wrong section...more than just a snapshot IMO.


I gotta third that.  Waaaayyy better then a snapshot.  Well done. 
  Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## Singin4Gzus (Dec 20, 2005)

Handsom little boy she's got there. Lighting is nice.


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with JonK, that think he has on him makes him look like he just got done parachuting.  Is that one of those 'child leashes'?  I think the picture would have been better without the leash thing.  Other than that, it looks great!

_TOTALLY off the subject, but, are you famous Riano?  You look like this guy I saw on HBO doing photography of nudes in all 50 states.  (Assuming that your avatar is a picture of _you).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome, the tone and lighting on his face is sooooo soft! he sorta stands out of the background.
You definately gotta put it in the portrait or general section!
Oh, and welcome in here, nice to see you!
... and just one shortened word that's been puzzling me for a long time: DOF!!! then i figured out it was "depth of field". Hope that'll help you


----------



## Riano (Dec 21, 2005)

AHH ! wow thank you all for your nice comments  i appreciate it alot!


----------



## Riano (Dec 21, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> I agree with JonK, that think he has on him makes him look like he just got done parachuting. Is that one of those 'child leashes'? I think the picture would have been better without the leash thing. Other than that, it looks great!
> 
> _TOTALLY off the subject, but, are you famous Riano? You look like this guy I saw on HBO doing photography of nudes in all 50 states. (Assuming that your avatar is a picture of _you).


 
:lmao: Thanks for the nice comment! and no im not the famous person you saw on TV !! hehe.. that is a pic of me though


----------



## Riano (Dec 21, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Awesome, the tone and lighting on his face is sooooo soft! he sorta stands out of the background.
> You definately gotta put it in the portrait or general section!
> Oh, and welcome in here, nice to see you!
> ... and just one shortened word that's been puzzling me for a long time: DOF!!! then i figured out it was "depth of field". Hope that'll help you


 
yep that helped me !


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 21, 2005)

riano.... this is really really good... love the expression on the child..and like its been said already, the lighting is superb...

you need to skip the snapshots section, baby.... your too good ...this would have worked in weddings and portraits....

welcome to tpf...


----------



## Riano (Dec 22, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> riano.... this is really really good... love the expression on the child..and like its been said already, the lighting is superb...
> 
> you need to skip the snapshots section, baby.... your too good ...this would have worked in weddings and portraits....
> 
> welcome to tpf...


 
WOW ! thank you very much! i appreciate that a lot ! :hug::


----------

